# FS: PSP Value Pack



## MadModder

It's a great portable game system, it's got plenty of features...but it just didn't keep me interested, I didn't buy a game with it and I just don't have the money to spare for a decent size memory card and game.  
----------------------------





This is what you get:

PSP
32MB Memory Stick Pro Duo
Sampler disc
Case & carry strap
Headphones & remote (Unused)
1 1800 mAh Battery
Wall power adaptor
USB cable
Instruction manual
Original box & worthless assorted papers inside

Retail 249$
Asking 200$ OBO!

Thanks
-MM


----------



## MadModder

After a long while, b-b-b-bump!


----------



## MadModder

bump, still FS


----------



## Burgon

I have the PSP too, its fun. I got a few games but i prefer my rig 
Why is this posted in the selling section anyway?


----------



## jimmymac

Burgon said:
			
		

> I have the PSP too, its fun. I got a few games but i prefer my rig
> Why is this posted in the selling section anyway?




ummm cos he selling it


----------



## Burgon

oh rite

wow 200 bucks, CHEAP! in shops in CZ its nearly double that


----------



## MasterEVC

Not a bad price, I just got a DS-Lite which I prefer over the PSP.

To me the PSP has too many features I would never use (its supposed to be a portable game system, is it not?), and is overpriced like every Sony product.


----------



## spamdos

what sort of battery life are we talking about on that thing, i mean game time


----------



## Burgon

My can do 10 hours with earphones on middle brightness


----------



## mrbagrat

Burgon said:
			
		

> My can do 10 hours with earphones on middle brightness



Doubtful. I get 7 hours, screen off, music at medium volume. Thats possibly the lowest battery-munching function you can use.

Unless you have an aftermarket battery. Those bad boys up the length A LOT.


----------



## MadModder

I've had 8 hours straight at one point, on an all day charge.


----------



## 4W4K3

Saving for a DS lite as well. But that is a great deal none the less. If you're interested in the PSP I'd pick that one up.


----------



## MadModder

Bump, still 200$ OBO


----------



## liquidshadow

I could just get a new one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16868110001


----------



## jp198780

and he was originally selling 4 $249? 4 the same thing on Newegg?


----------



## liquidshadow

I think you should lower the price to about $100, AT MOST $150


----------



## MadModder

Have you even read the entire thread liquid? 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16879100018



> This is what you get:
> 
> * PSP
> * 32MB Memory Stick Pro Duo
> * Sampler disc
> * Case & carry strap
> * Headphones & remote (Unused)
> * 1 1800 mAh Battery
> * Wall power adaptor
> * USB cable
> * Instruction manual
> * Original box & worthless assorted papers inside
> 
> 
> Retail 249$



I am selling the PSP Value Pack, which at this time (and when I bought it) retails for $249 USD.  I used it once, maybe twice.  I'm selling the full value pack for $200 USD.  *Not the core pack.*


----------



## The scorpion

I could trade a playstation 1 with 10 games, a pentium 4 motherboard, and a force feedback PC steering wheel!!! Yes? No? About a $300 value!
Why? I got no money.


----------



## mrbagrat

Whats the firmware version?


----------



## MadModder

Firmware 2.0 I'm pretty sure.  Sorry Scorpion, I have everything you listed.


----------



## mrbagrat

Ok, could you triple check? Or something? And PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't upgrade it. I might be interested.


----------



## The scorpion

wood u trade 4 paint ball stuff: 
 1 marauder paintball gun 
 1 ball holder
 1 mask and
 1 CO2m canister 

 If u don't want it I could trade:
 2 Pentium IV motherboards
 1 force feedback pc steering wheel and
 1 sipix digital camera(1.3 megapixel)

 If u dont want any of it u could just sell it!


----------



## palmmann

The scorpion said:
			
		

> wood u trade 4 paint ball stuff:
> :col: 1 marauder paintball gun
> 1 ball holder
> 1 mask and
> 1 CO2m canister
> 
> If u don't want it I could trade:
> 2 Pentium IV motherboards
> 1 force feedback pc steering wheel and
> 1 sipix digital camera(1.3 megapixel)
> 
> If u dont want any of it u could just sell it!


or you could sell it


----------



## The scorpion

u didn't get it? do the trade and keep or sell the stuff!


----------



## weemanpow3

how old is it


----------



## The scorpion

2 years not used much(at all) its basicly new


----------



## MadModder

I just got back from vacation, so I couldn't do much about this thread.

@bagrat, Sorry, It's 2.6.

@weemanpow, My PSP was purchased in December 2005.  I used it for one week and the only other use has been checking the firmware, etc.

@scorpion, Sorry, not interested.

Don't crap my thread by selling your things here please.  If you want to buy the PSP or trade for something I'm interested in, let me know.


----------



## MadModder

Bump

$180 OBO

Thanks.


----------



## MadModder

Bump

Still Available

180$ OBO.


----------



## MadModder

Bump

180$ still

does anybody want this?


----------



## MadModder

Well, I really could use the money now.

It is STILL for sale,
but,
new price.

140$ for the entire pack omfgz!


----------



## ChickenWing

wow..im really interested but i'm fresh outta money i'm willing to spend on electronics.I'll see what i have to trade for it.


----------



## footballstevo75

i want it, paypal ok?



ps check your pms soon please


----------



## MadModder

Stevo had it first through PM, so it's pending.


----------



## bball4life

MadModder said:


> Stevo had it first through PM, so it's pending.


Woot Woot, someones finally buying it from you, freakin insane deal I must say.


----------



## footballstevo75

bball4life said:


> Woot Woot, someones finally buying it from you, freakin insane deal I must say.



lol, just bought it today!

i am psyched!


----------



## bebopin64

psp's are so insanely cool its not funny.  most entertaining thing you can buy.  and whoever said they are overpriced...you can go @#%$@%@#%@!!! i say that with much sincerety.  i would pay $500 for one of these things.


----------



## footballstevo75

bebopin64 said:


> psp's are so insanely cool its not funny.  most entertaining thing you can buy.  and whoever said they are overpriced...you can go @#%$@%@#%@!!! i say that with much sincerety.  i would pay $500 for one of these things.



yet your selling yours?


----------



## bebopin64

not anymore. i charged it up again and played it and now im keeping it.


----------



## MasterEVC

bebopin64 said:


> psp's are so insanely cool its not funny. most entertaining thing you can buy. and whoever said they are overpriced...you can go @#%$@%@#%@!!! i say that with much sincerety. i would pay $500 for one of these things.


You are crazy then.

Sony is notorious for overpricing their stuff, look at the PS2 for example, its been out many years and is STILL over 100 and it should be under that by now its old hardware nothing special.


----------



## bebopin64

MasterEVC said:


> You are crazy then.
> 
> Sony is notorious for overpricing their stuff, look at the PS2 for example, its been out many years and is STILL over 100 and it should be under that by now its old hardware nothing special.



so because the ps2 and other sony things are overpriced that must mean that this is overpriced?  thats horrible logic.  it would mean that this product is likely to be overpriced.  but seeing as thius is the only product of its kind and its amazingly entertaining it is reasonably priced in my eyes.


----------



## MasterEVC

bebopin64 said:


> so because the ps2 and other sony things are overpriced that must mean that this is overpriced? thats horrible logic. it would mean that this product is likely to be overpriced. but seeing as thius is the only product of its kind and its amazingly entertaining it is reasonably priced in my eyes.


Not horrible logic. In your eyes its worth it, but in my eyes and many many others that system like everything else Sony makes is overpriced. Your happy with it thats all that matters. I couldnt spend that much for a portable gaming system with many other useless features I wont use or need. My phone can go online, play music, play games (dont even mention the PSP having better graphics because better graphcis does NOT make a better game) and make calls. All that for $50, much less then a PoSP


----------



## Archangel

MasterEVC said:


> Not horrible logic. In your eyes its worth it, but in my eyes and many many others that system like everything else Sony makes is overpriced.



I dont want to insult anyone or so.. but i just find it funny someone with a FX-60 talks about overpriced.. 
but yes,.. its always looking if what you get is worth the money for you,  but then.... it always is..


----------



## MasterEVC

Archangel said:


> I dont want to insult anyone or so.. but i just find it funny someone with a FX-60 talks about overpriced..
> but yes,.. its always looking if what you get is worth the money for you, but then.... it always is..


Yeah but I got the FX-60 for only $165 so thats not overpriced, its underpriced


----------



## Archangel

MasterEVC said:


> Yeah but I got the FX-60 for only $165 so thats not overpriced, its underpriced



$165  damn,... overpriced!   i got my processor for free...


----------



## MasterEVC

Archangel said:


> $165 damn,... overpriced! i got my processor for free...


haha either way it was a "steal" 

How did you get it free if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Archangel

i won a modding contest on a Lan.   hey, one has to get luckky at some point in life


----------

